# PC crash on startup



## Ruby Dragon (Dec 23, 2011)

I went and booted up the desktop to get something off of it with a flashdrive when the damn thing took 2 minutes to boot and then BSOD'd. I let it do a startup repair, came back, and it worked. It is a Dell XPS 8000 that is two years old, so is anything breaking? I don't remember the BSOD code but I hope it doesn't break. The only other computers we have are my laptop and an ancient Dell Dimension 2800.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 24, 2011)

So, it blue screened, you have no information, it's fixed now and you want us to tell you what happened?

You fixed it.  That's what happened.  Congrats.  Thread done.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Dec 24, 2011)

k, just wanted to know if something happened. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 24, 2011)

what was the BSOD error?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 24, 2011)

Happens to me a few times, but it works perfectly afterwards.

The annoying thing was that startup repair never seemed to work. Is it meant to go on for hours on end?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 24, 2011)

Ruby Dragon said:


> k, just wanted to know if something happened. Sorry for wasting your time.



It was a BSOD error but you have no details, we couldn't possibly tell you what happened.  It was probably a fluke though, read error relating to some key piece of data, maybe the CPU made a mistake (It's unlikely, but it could happen), heck even cosmic rays or other radiation can 'flip bits' in RAM, thusly currupting the whole piece of data that it's a part of.  (Yeah, cosmic rays, REALLY!)  If this issue isn't repeating itself, relax/


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep, seconding what Ashley said. My laptop was BSOD a couple months ago at random for a couple days only upon start-up. I jotted down the error code and looked around for myself. 
After a couple days it stopped and I haven't seen it since. I read that it may have been an error that was corrected when Windows updated.

Once again, if you can get the code or find a way to get your BSOD error code [there are programs that allow you to do this], write it down adn do some Googling


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, if you can get the error code for the BSOD next time, it'll be possible to troubleshoot; Otherwise, there's unfortunately a million different things it could be.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 24, 2011)

Like other said:
If this happens again, make a photo of it, memorize the error code, Trace the BSOD on your screen, arrange a load of kittens in a basket to spell out the BSOD, or press [Prt Scr] V)

For the rest, generally, 1 BSOD is no problem.
If it happens more often, something is wrong, and probably going to explode.
I'm also offering a wide range of salts, everything must go!


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's Windows 7, it tends to boot into Startup Repair after a boot failure in order to try fixing whatever went wrong, and a lot of the time it succeeds.  You won't ever know what went wrong unless you disable automatic restart on system failure (BSOD) to get the stop error code, and you won't ever know what Startup Repair fixed or failed to fix if you don't click the tiny link to read the log file at the end.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Ruby Dragon said:


> I went and booted up the desktop to get something off of it with a flashdrive when the damn thing took 2 minutes to boot and then BSOD'd. I let it do a startup repair, came back, and it worked. It is a Dell XPS 8000 that is two years old, so is anything breaking? I don't remember the BSOD code but I hope it doesn't break. The only other computers we have are my laptop and an ancient Dell Dimension 2800.



If you have the Apple OS, god forbid, because Steve Jobs was a furry once - Apple didn't like it... and look at him now.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> If you have the Apple OS, god forbid, because Steve Jobs was a furry once - Apple didn't like it... and look at him now.



What is this I don't even.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 27, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> What is this I don't even.



Everyone knows Dell computers run Mac OS X, and that Steve Jobs wanted the original Mac-in-the-box classic Macintosh to have cute little cat ears on top of the case.  In 1983.  When that infamous CSI episode aired.  And Steve Wozniak left Steve Jobs because Steve Jobs's secret lover Bill Gates got arrested and confessed his love while in jail.  He's got a thing for Steves, yanno, which is why Steve Ballmer is in charge.

:V


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Everyone knows Dell computers run Mac OS X, and that Steve Jobs wanted the original Mac-in-the-box classic Macintosh to have cute little cat ears on top of the case.  In 1983.  When that infamous CSI episode aired.  And Steve Wozniak left Steve Jobs because Steve Jobs's secret lover Bill Gates got arrested and confessed his love while in jail.  He's got a thing for Steves, yanno, which is why Steve Ballmer is in charge.
> 
> :V



This speaketh the truth.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Everyone knows Dell computers run Mac OS X, and that Steve Jobs wanted the original Mac-in-the-box classic Macintosh to have cute little cat ears on top of the case.  In 1983.  When that infamous CSI episode aired.  And Steve Wozniak left Steve Jobs because Steve Jobs's secret lover Bill Gates got arrested and confessed his love while in jail.  He's got a thing for Steves, yanno, which is why Steve Ballmer is in charge.
> 
> :V



What's sad is that Dell Mini 10v's make pretty damn good Hackintoshes.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 27, 2011)

I once got this when my PC was shutting down and for some reason I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 27, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I once got this when my PC was shutting down and for some reason I laughed my ass off.



i dont get it
is it nerd humor?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2011)

The computer had an error while shutting down, which forced itself to stop shutting down and instead shut down.  It's ironic.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 27, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> The computer had an error while shutting down, which forced itself to stop shutting down and instead shut down.  It's ironic.



Even better, close the lid of a laptop while Windows is shutting down.  If the power management settings are stock, that halts the shutdown so that Windows can go to sleep.  When you reopen the laptop and push the power button to turn it on, you actually wake it up so it can resume and finish shutting down.  Then you have to push the power button again so Windows can actually boot up.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 27, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I once got this when my PC was shutting down and for some reason I laughed my ass off.



Disk, pagefile, or driver error.  What it means is that a user-mode graphics driver passed bad data to the kernel.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 28, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Disk, pagefile, or driver error.  What it means is that a user-mode graphics driver passed bad data to the kernel.



Ummm... Cool Story Bro? All I was saying was it was funny. I did go on to look t up afterward.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, Doctor, I had a headache yesterday, but today I feel fine.  What was wrong with me?  Am I dying?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 28, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Ummm... Cool Story Bro? All I was saying was it was funny. I did go on to look t up afterward.



Force of habit, though not quite as bad as Eric Cartman has it.



Lobar said:


> Hey, Doctor, I had a headache yesterday, but today I feel fine.  What was wrong with me?  Am I dying?



I'm afraid I've got bad news for you.  I'm sorry to tell you that you only have about six to eight decades to live.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Ummm... Cool Story Bro? All I was saying was it was funny. I did go on to look t up afterward.


no need to be a dick, arielmt was only trying to help you out


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 29, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> no need to be a dick, arielmt was only trying to help you out



I took no offense.  No worries.  I knew it was, as he said, just for laughs and he wasn't asking for help.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2011)

doesn't really excuse it imo.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 30, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I took no offense.  No worries.  I knew it was, as he said, just for laughs and he wasn't asking for help.


You have no idea how much appreciate this. I sooooooo wish I could hug you right now. My mom... ehhh I'll just make a rant thread. :3


----------



## audiocanine (Jan 24, 2012)

I find BSODs have been extremely common on all of the Dell machines I've worked with. Probably not a sign that anything super serious is wrong. I'm sure it's just the product of dell tweaking the hardware/software again.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 24, 2012)

My desktop suffers from an infinite loop of startup and a split-second bsod then restart.  For the past month I've been using my 3ds browser until it finally gets taken in for repair.


----------

